# CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Hallo ich habe einProblem ich habe einen Intel Core i5 4690k übertaktet auf 4,4 GHz 1.25v meine CPU wird aber beim Spielen oder in Prime 95 sehr heiß bis zu 95 Grad idl 37 grad obwohl ich eine Wasserkühlung habe
1. Alphacool Eisberg Single Pumpe 
2. 2 Ausgleichsbehälter 
3. 1.2 Liter kühlflüssigkeit
4. 240 mm Radiator 
5. Alphacool Silver Grease Wärmeleitpaste für 50 Cent 

Wie man schon auf den erste  Blick sieht ist die wärmeleitpaste sehr billig kann es sein das es an ihr liegt? 

Die Pumpe pumpt ohne Probleme 120 Liter die Stunde.

An was kann das liegen das ich so hohe Temps habe ist es wirklich die Wärmeleitpaste was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann in Tests war sie nämlich höchstens 10 Grad heißer, als andere Wärmeleitpasten 

Noch dazu ein Schlauch ist etwas abgeknickt aber fast garnicht nur ganz minimal was also ja auch nichts ausmachen darf.

Bitte um Antwort und Hilfe


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Wird das Wasser warm?
Wenn ja ist die Wakü unterdimensioniert.
Wird das Wasser nicht warm, stimmt der Wärmeübergang am Kühler nicht. Dann kann es Deine WLP sein.


----------



## KuroLP (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Aufbau bzw der Reihenfolge machen? Oder Vielleicht einfach mal schreiben in welcher Reihenfolge das Zeug verschlaucht wurde?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Entweder stimmt der Wärmeübergang nicht (Kühler nicht korrekt montiert oder viel zu viel/wenig WLP benutzt) oder dein Knick unterbindet den Wasserfluss.

Wenn die CPU so heiß ist - wird der Kühler heiß der auf der CPU sitzt? Falls ja --> Wasser läuft nicht. Falls nein --> wird das Wasser mit der zeit warm? Falls nein --> Wärmeübergang am Kühler nicht gegeben, falls ja --> Wasserkühlung nicht leistungsfähig genug (in dem Falle hier Lüfter am Radi zu langsam, ist aber unwahrscheinlich).


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Also ich werde mein ein Bild machen die Pumpe auf dem Prozessor leitet das Wasser zum Radiator danach danach in den ersten Ausgleichsbehälter dan in den zweiten und wieder in die pumpe


----------



## KuroLP (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Kann sein das der Druck sozusagen im ersten Ausgleichsbehälter nach dem Radiator verloren geht und dadurch einfach kein brauchbarer Durchfluss mehr stattfindet, vermute ich jetzt mal ;P
Wieso eigentlich 2 Ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Hier die Bilder


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Also ich hatte schon einen Bay Ausgleichsbehälter hat mir auch gut gefallen nur wollte ich nach einer zeit einen Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter und den habe ich dann auch noch eingebaut


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Dir ist klar, dass ein Ausgleichsbehälter der zu 100% gefüllt ist seine Funktion (da Wasser inkompressibel ist) nicht erfüllen kann und nichts tut außer sinnlos den Durchflusswiderstand des Kreislaufes zu erhöhen?

Ich kenne deine Pumpe da nicht, da das aber so eine Mini-Kompaktpumpe ist kann es sein, dass sie den großen Kreislauf schlichtweg nicht schafft und dein Durchfluss so gering ist dass die WaKü nicht sinnvoll funktioniert.

Wi gesagt beantworte noch die Fragen von HisN und mir oben was wie warm wird beim anfassen...


----------



## KuroLP (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Hm.. 
Aus meiner sicht sprechen die Bilder dafür das dass Problem die 2 AGBs sind, ich würde test weise einen rausnehmen, ich weiß das dass leider ein recht großer Aufwand ist, vielleicht fällt den anderen hier im Forum ja noch etwas ein ^^
EDIT: Zu langsam schade ;P


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Das Wasser ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich warm aber es bildet sich bei hoher CPU Belastung Kondenswasser aber auch nicht viel.  Also habe ich zu viel Wasser im AGB oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Das die Pumpe zu schwach ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da der druck bei der höhe ja nicht hoch wird und so viel Schlauch ist ja jetzt auch nicht verbaut. Denkt ihr, dass es die Wärmeleitpaste oder die AGBs sind?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Du hast nicht zu viel Wasser im AGB, du hast zu viele AGBs!

Eine Wasserkühlung sollte unabhängig von ihrer Größe immer nur EINEN AGB enthalten der mindestens zu einem Drittel mit Luft gefüllt ist - denn genau diese Luft ist kompressibel und kann damit die wärmebedingte Ausdehnung des Wassers abfangen - wäre der AGB und der Kreislauf zu 100% mit Wasser gefüllt hätte eine Temperatursteigerung des Wassers eine sehr große Drucksteigerung zur Folge was den Kreislauf wenn die Schläuche nicht mehr nachgeben können platzen lässt (Prinzip geschlossene Raviolidose im Feuer...).

Der Druck ist übrigens bei einem geschlossenen Kreislauf unabhängig von der Höhe, hier gehts rein um den (dynamischen) Durchflusswiderstand - und der steigt im Wesentlichen mit Art und Anzahl der Komponenten sowie Leitunglänge.

Was es ist können wir noch immer nicht sagen da du noch immer die Fragen oben nicht beantwortet hast. Unabhängig davon ob er der Schuldige ist ist der 2. AGB aber sinnlos/störend und sollte entfernt werden.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

tut mir leid welche frage meinst du den? und was soll ich jetzt machen? davor wo ich noch einen Ausgleichsbehälter hatte gingen die Temps auch bis 70 grad da hatte ich aber auch bessere Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Dies ist der erste AGB


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*



xXFreshCoastXx schrieb:


> tut mir leid welche frage meinst du den?





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die CPU so heiß ist - wird der Kühler heiß der auf der CPU sitzt?  Falls ja --> Wasser läuft nicht. Falls nein --> wird das Wasser  mit der zeit warm? Falls nein --> Wärmeübergang am Kühler nicht  gegeben, falls ja --> Wasserkühlung nicht leistungsfähig genug (in  dem Falle hier Lüfter am Radi zu langsam, ist aber  unwahrscheinlich).




Davon abgesehen - vergiss die WLP. Selbst ganz ohne WLP ists schwierig bei ner funktionierenden Wasserkühlung solche Temperaturen zu erzeugen wenn der Kühler voll aufsitzt... selbst ein Tropfen Ketchup performt besser als es bei dir aussieht momentan.
Ob deine WLP gut oder schlecht ist oder obs ein halbes Gramm zu viel oder zu wenig ist macht 5 Grad Unterschied aus aber erklärt nicht dass eine CPU gefühlt 30°C heißer ist als sie sein sollte. Das Problem hier ist ein Grundlegenderes. Entweder der Kühler sitzt nicht richtig auf oder du hast keinen (nennenswerten) Durchfluss in der WaKü.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Danke für deine Antwort. 
1. der Kühler wird nicht besonders warm
2. Wasser ist auch nicht besonders warm


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Dann ist die wahrscheinlichste Lösung, dass der Kühler nicht richtig/schief auf der CPU aufliegt bzw. der Anpressdruck zu gering ist.

Oder anders gesagt die CPU wird sehr heiß, kann ihre Wärme aber nicht an den Kühler abgeben. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist das auch der verwärmeleitpastung des Heatspreaders zu verdanken (die Wärmeabgabe der kleinen Haswells ist generell schlecht), aber 95°C sind für 1,25v vCore bewi einer WaKü auch dafür tendentiell zu viel. Ich hätte hier Größenordnung 60-70°C erwartet.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Danke für deine Antwort ich habe jetzt ein bisschen Wasser aus dem AGB gemacht, um zu gucken wie das Wasser in den AGB fließt und wie zu sehen war ist das Wasser wie davor gleich stark rein geflossen klar nicht bis an das Ende des AGBs aber  ungefähr 1-2cm hinein ist das zu schwach? Wenn ja soll ich mir eine neu Pumpe kaufen und die auch noch anschließen?

Die Wärmeleitpaste der Heatspreders lässt ja sowieso schon zu wünschen übrig da brauch man sich ja nichts zu unterhalten 

Soll ich die CPU vielleicht köpfen?

und ist die CPU bei 4,4 Ghz mit 1,25v schlecht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Wenn du im AGB eine deutliche Wasserbewegung sehen kannst ist dein Durchfluss in Ordnung. Keine weitere Pumpe nötig.

Köpfen würde ich die CPU nicht (jedenfalls würde ich niemandem dazu raten der damit unerfahren ist bzw. keinen Delid Mate besitzt). Dann lieber 200 MHz weniger und etwas weniger Spannung verwenden was in der Praxis sowieso nicht auffällt. Aber wie gesagt deine Kühlung sollte hier besser performen wenn die 1,25v wirklich stimmen (nicht die BIOS-Einstellung ist entscheidend sondern das was wirklich  anliegt (CPU-Z!)).

4,4 GHz bei 1,25v ist keine herausragend gute CPU - aber auch keine extrem schlechte. Ein "normales" Modell würde ich sagen.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Vielen Dank ich gehe nun stark davon aus, dass es an der Wärmeleitpaste und vielleicht am falsch montieren liegt. Ich danke ihnen wirklich sehr für die Hilfe schönen Abend noch. Ich werde morgen neue Wärmeleitpaste kaufen und dann guck ich mir die Temps nochmal an.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Wenns wirklich an der Montage liegt (sprich du nur den Kühler abbaust und nochmal richtig aufbaust) kannste die "alte" WLP auch noch weiter nutzen und musst keine neue kaufen


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich an der Montage liegt (sprich du nur den Kühler abbaust und nochmal richtig aufbaust) kannste die "alte" WLP auch noch weiter nutzen und musst keine neue kaufen



Naja, die hat ja nur 50 Cent gekostet, laut TE. So viel wird er noch übrig haben 

Dumme Frage: Wieso sind die Schläuche eigentlich so abenteuerlich befestigt? Ich sehe da Klebeband, Kabelbinder, etc.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Habe nur Isolierband über die Schellen geklebt da die Silber waren und mir das nicht gefallen hat also ist alles Dicht. Die Kabelbinder halten die Schläuche damit ich das Gehäuse besser zu bekomme.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Zum Thema miserable Kühlleistung: Die Schutzfolie von der Auflagefläche der Alphacool Eisberg wurde vor der Montage hoffentlich abgezogen - oder? <- Nur um auch noch diese, unter Anfängern relativ beliebte, Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Gibt ja immer wieder mal Leute, die den aufgedruckten Warnhinweis oder die Folie an sich übersehen....


----------



## HighGrow22 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

wie ist denn da die reihenfolge im aufbau ?

pumpe/agb kombi--radiator--cpu--röhrenAGB--pumpe/agb kombi ? 

röhrenAGB mal aus den kreislauf entfernen und testen, ich denke mit der wassersäule wird das nichts werden , zumal es bei dir so aussieht als müsste die pumpe das wasser aus dem röhrenAGB ziehen.
das würde dann wirklich nur ohne probleme gehen, wenn der agb zu 100% gefüllt ist und deine pumpe stark genug ist. 
werf das ding raus und du wirst bessere temps bekommen !


----------



## ic3man1986 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Würde auch erst mal den 2. AGB rauß machen und die Schläuche ordentlich verlegen. Hat jetzt sicher nicht viel mit den Temps zu tun, aber ist dann deutlich übersichtlicher.


----------



## JakPol (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Naja, der gute hat ja im Prinzip sogar DREI Ausgleichsbehälter im Kreislauf. Die Eisberg, die ja im Prinzip ihr eigener AGB ist, den 5,25'' AGB und den Röhren-AGB. Mein Tip, übereinstimmend mit allen anderen, wäre also auch:

1. Kühler abbauen, Kühlerboden überprüfen, WLP-Abdruck auf Kühler und CPU überprüfen, evtl die Schutzfolie vom Kühler abziehen, Kühler neu montieren, auf ausreichend Anpressdruck achten.
2. BEIDE externen AGBs aus dem Kreislauf ausschleifen. 
3. Kreislauf in der Minimalkonfiguration testen: CPU-Kühler und Radiator. Sonst NICHTS. 

Mein Verdacht lautet auch ganz stark, dass Du erstens die Schutzfolie auf dem Kühler vergessen hast und dass zweitens Deine Pumpe schllicht zu schwach für den Kreislauf ist. Drittens ist Dein Kreislauf leider suboptimal verschlaucht: die lange Schleife von CPU zum Radiaot, ebenso die lange Schlaufe vom Radiator zum Slot-AGB, die Tatsache, dass der Röhren-AGB von oben gefüllt wird...


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Hallo und danke für deine Antwort.

1. Schutzfolie ist entfernt
2. Wasser ist in bewegung


----------



## KuroLP (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Wie viel Bewegung? woran merkst du das?


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Danke für deine Antwort

Also wenn ich in den AGB schaue sehe ich wie das Wasser aus vom Schlauch ins AGB fliest zwar nicht schnell ungefähr ein Strahl von 1-2 cm aber es ist in Bewegung.


----------



## chaotium (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Wie zur hölle kommt man zu 3 AGBs in einem System?


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Weil ich finde das es gut aussieht und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das ein Problem sein kann ich denke es liegt an der Wärmeleitpaste und am Anpressdruck aber macht das wirklich so viel aus?


----------



## ic3man1986 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Probiere es einfach aus. Und die drei AGB´s mögen vlt gut aussehen, aber für den Durchfluss eher hinderlich. 

Ja ich weiß, es hat nicht die Auswirkungen, aber einer reicht vollkommen.


----------



## SpatteL (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*



xXFreshCoastXx schrieb:


> Habe nur Isolierband über die Schellen geklebt da die Silber waren und mir das nicht gefallen hat also ist alles Dicht. Die Kabelbinder halten die Schläuche damit ich das Gehäuse besser zu bekomme.


Der silberne Anschluss gefällt dir nicht, aber mit Isoband und Kabelbinder sieht es besser aus, oder was!? 

Ich bin auch der Meinung der meisten hier.
Dafür das es eine CPU-only WaKü ist, ist die Verschlauchung ziemlich kompliziert und wild.

MfG


----------



## Flipbo219 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Mal was anderes... Kann es sein das der eine AGB leichte Risse hat?
Sieht für mich so  aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Nein das sind nur Kratzer typisch Aquatuning


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Die Kabelbinder sind dafür, das die Schläuche an ihrer stelle Bleiben aber ich werde alles jetzt neu verschlauchen


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Bau die 2 AGBS raus, einer reicht!

Neu verrohren, vernünftig befüllen und entlüften!


----------



## JakPol (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*



xXFreshCoastXx schrieb:


> Weil ich finde das es gut aussieht und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das ein Problem sein kann ich denke es liegt an der Wärmeleitpaste und am Anpressdruck aber macht das wirklich so viel aus?


Wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst, dann probier es doch einfach aus. Du hast jetzt mehrfach den gleichen Tipp bekommen: kühler abbauen, neu verbauen, in minimal Konfiguration testen. Wenn dann die Temperatur gut ist, in einem zweiten Schritt die AGBs wieder mit rein nehmen, testen. 

Wenn dir die Antwort, die du bekommen hat, zu doof ist, dann kannst du selbstverständlich das machen, was du von vornherein vor hattest: Kais eine teure Wärmeleitpaste uns tragisch die aus. Es ist dein System, nicht unseres. 
Weshalb allerdings du überhaupt in einem Forum um Rat fragst, wenn du von vornherein jeden Rat, der von deiner eigenen Meinung abweicht, ablehnst, ist mir unverständlich.


----------



## chischko (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*



JakPol schrieb:


> Kais eine teure Wärmeleitpaste uns tragisch die aus.



Kannst Du das mal übersetzen?


----------



## Flipbo219 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Vermutlich kauf eine teure wärmeleitpaste und trag die auf?[emoji2]


----------



## big-erL (13. Februar 2016)

So jetzt mal meine Meinung.

Verschlauchung ist suboptimal.  Von der Pumpe immer zu den Komponenten (Sprich: Pumpe - CPU- Kühler - Radiator- AGB - zurück Pumpe.) und nicht anders da sonst der Durchfluß gestört wird. 
Mit jedem zusätzliche  AGB, egal in welcher Reihenfolge, geht dir die Leistung der Pumpe flöten.
Eine Pumpe zieht auch kein Wasser sondern fördert sie nur. Das Wasser muß immer von alleine zur Pumpe laufen können. 

Wenn du ein Apuarium in deinem PC haben willst dann kauf dir ne Zweite Pumpe  und mach nen eigenen Kreislauf nur für die AGB´s auf 

und zum Thema Wärmeileitpaste.

Deine reicht völlig aus!


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Danke für deine Antwort

würde das ganze System dann laufen wenn ich die CPU Pumpe abbaue einen CPU Kühler und eine Pumpe kaufe? Weil ich will die AGBs schon drinnen lassen
oder kann ich die CPU Pumpe dann drinnen lassen und dazu noch eine zweite pumpe einbauen packt dass das dann, wie du es gesagt hast?


----------



## keks4 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*



xXFreshCoastXx schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> 
> würde das ganze System dann laufen wenn ich die CPU Pumpe abbaue einen CPU Kühler und eine Pumpe kaufe? Weil ich will die AGBs schon drinnen lassen
> oder kann ich die CPU Pumpe dann drinnen lassen und dazu noch eine zweite pumpe einbauen packt dass das dann, wie du es gesagt hast?



So ich sag jetzt mal klar deutsch da du es ja nicht verstehen willst.... 2 AGB's sind einer zuviel. Bau einen von beiden aus, alles andere ist/wird sch....lecht.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Glaub das wird nedd helfen


----------



## ludscha (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Glaub das wird nedd helfen



Ich glaubs auch nicht, noch dazu, das dem TE seit 5 Seiten erklärt wurde,  wo das Problem liegt. 




> Weil ich will die AGBs schon drinnen lassen oder kann ich die CPU Pumpe dann drinnen lassen und dazu noch eine  zweite pumpe einbauen packt dass das dann, wie du es gesagt hast?



Wo ist hier Bitte die Logik ???

Wieso willst du Geld zum Fenster raus werfen, wen du nur zwei AGB`s ausbauen brauchst ???  Da fehlt mir wohl etwas Hirn, um das logisch zu verknüpfen zu können.

Aber Leuten die sich nicht Helfen lassen wollen, kann man nicht helfen.

MFG


----------



## chaotium (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Ich streich die Segel. Bei solchen Leuten ist die Mühe für die Katz. 5 seiten schreibt man, kommt aber dank des TE nicht voran. Auf sowas hab ich echt kein Bock


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: CPU zu heiß trotz Wakü*

Röhren AGB behalten, neue Pumpe +CPU Kühler kaufen fertig !


----------

